#ubuntu-lt-team 2011-04-05
<sirex> Sveiki.
<sirex> Ar kas nors iš jūsų atsiminė, kad šiandien vyks IRC susitikimas?
<Infosoft> Aš atsimenu (net priminimą nusistačiau) :D
<sirex> Aš irgi esu nusistatęs.
<sirex> Tada siūlau pradėti susitikimą.
<Infosoft> Remiantis taisyklėmis turėsit nuspręsti priimti mane ar atmesti
<Infosoft> Bet tai gal vėliau
<sirex> Infosoft, taip.
<sirex> Å io susitikimo planas yra toks: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/44/detail/
<shookees> Sveiki :)
<sirex> Nežinau, ar visi skaitė laišką, tai priminsiu, kad Canonical kuria sistemą, kuri turėtų padėti bendruomenėms organizuoti susitikimus renginius ir t.t.
<sirex> Todėl, nuo šio susitikimo, visi ateinantys susitikimai bus organizuojami per loco.ubuntu.com sistemą.
<shookees> ehm yra gal nuoroda plačiau?
<sirex> Kas nors turi kokių nors komentarų dėl to?
<sirex> Plačiau: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-lt
<sirex> Å iaip tai platesnis bendravimas vyko gan senai loco mailing listuose.
<sirex> Kartu su Å¡iais pasikeitimais, #ubuntu-lt ir #ubuntu-lt-team kanaluose atsirado ubuntulog2 botas.
<sirex> Kuris logina kanalų turinį į čia: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<shookees> aišku.
<sirex> Å tai pilnas pavyzdys: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/04/%23ubuntu-lt.html
<sirex> Jei, kas nors organziuoją kokį nors renginį susijusį su Ubuntu, tai būtų gerai, kad jį paskelbtumėt ir čia: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-lt
<sirex> Renginiai gali būti ir IRC susitikimai, kurie yra suintegruoti su irclogais...
<sirex> ubuntu-lt loco puslapį gali valdyti visi, kurie yra patvirtinti ubuntu loco nariai launchpad.net puslapyje
<sirex> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lt/+members
<sirex> Kadangi pradėjau kalbėti apie narius, tai kaip tik yra vienas laukiantis patvirtinimo: https://launchpad.net/~info-infosoft
<Infosoft> Sveiki :)
<sirex> Infosoft, pasipasakok trumpai visiems, kas toks esi ir pan.: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LithuanianTeam/Naryste
<Infosoft> Daugmaž visą informaciją esu pateikęs adresu http://infosoft.lt/wiki/Naudotojas:Infosoft
<Infosoft> sirex mane jau turbūt pažįsta, nes dalyvavau keliuose Vilniaus Release Party
<sirex> Kadangi Infosoft pažystu jau gan senai, tai nuo manęs +1
<sirex> Daugiau balsuojančių bus? :)
<Infosoft> Šiaip nesu labai aktyvus Ubuntu.lt narys, tačiau laisvu laiku užsiimu vertimais.
<sirex> Infosoft, Ubuntu ir atviro kodo programų vertimai ir yra viena iš ubuntu.lt veiklos sričių.
<sirex> Tai manau, esi vienas aktyvesnių ubuntu.lt žmonių.
<Infosoft> Turėjau omenyje ubuntu.lt forumą :)
<sirex> Kadangi daugiau balsuojančių ir pasisakančių nėra, tai įtraukiu tave į narius.
<Infosoft> Gerai, dėkoju
<sirex> Infosoft, ubuntu loco nėra vien tik forumas :D
<shookees> nu aš už, atsiprašau, kad vėlokai :D
<sirex> Ką gi, jau yra 9 nariai.
<Infosoft> Beje, jei šiandien pavyks susisiekti su godbyk, tai jau turėsim ubuntu-manual.org prienamą galutinę vadovo versiją
<sirex> Infosoft, great!
<Infosoft> Su vertėjais nusprendėm „nebesikabinėti“ prie smulkių klaidų, nes ir taip ilgai užtrukome
<Infosoft> Kiti leidimai gal bus kompaktiškesni (ekrano nuotraukų atžvilgiu)
<shookees> Tai kokios naujienos dėl RP?
<sirex> Infosoft, kiek žinau, karts nuo karto organizuojat, ar bent jau organizavot IRC susitikimus dėl vertimų, tai siūlau juos ateityje daryti šitam kanale ir užregistruoti loco.ubuntu.com puslapyje, kad išliktų logas ir visa mūsų loco veikla matytųsi vienoje vietoje.
<Infosoft> Gerai, nuo Å¡iol taip darysiu
<sirex> Infosoft, jei dėl to kils kokių klausimų, tai klausk.
<sirex> Ok, pereinam prie vienintelio Å¡io susitikimo klausimo, RP organizavimo.
<sirex> Ar yra čia atstovų iš miestų, kur bus organizuojamas RP?
<shookees> aš iš Šiaulių, 10.10 su Aivaru ir Raigedu darėm
<sirex> shookees, o 10.04 darysit?
<sirex> t.y. 11.04
<shookees> buvo galvojama apie gnome+ubuntu RP, bet kadangi gnome nusikėlė 6 mėnėsiais į priekį
<shookees> Taip, bet iš esmės Aivaro reikėtų, nes aš labiau pagalbinis.
<sirex> Aišku.
<sirex> Aš pats planuoju organizuoti Vilniuje, bet paskutiniu metu esu labai užimtas, tai praktiškai neradau tam reikalui laiko.
<Infosoft> AurimasF, sveikas!
<AurimasF> labas
<sirex> Kol kas dėl patalpų susitarėm, kad vyks Hackerspace, vyks trumpi pranešimai apie tai, kaip kas naudoja Ubuntu.
<shookees> panašiai kaip install fest'as?
<sirex> shookees, ne, ko gero diegimų nedarysim visai.
<sirex> Tiesiog kiekvienas turės progą 5 minutėm gauti projektorių ir parodyti pavyzdžiui kaip yra „krūtai“ susikonfigūravęs compiz'ą ar savo terminalo emuliatorių ir pan.
<sirex> Kiek žmonių čia yra iš Vilniaus?
<Infosoft> AÅ¡
<AurimasF> AÅ¡ taip pat
<sirex> Ar planuojat dalyvauti Vilniaus RP?
<Infosoft> 98% taip :)
<Infosoft> Nors dėl manęs dar neaišku
<Infosoft> Kadangi draugai Kaune švęs...
<sirex> Aišku.
<sirex> Ką gi, liko nuspręsti kurią dieną vyks RP ir pradėti skelbti.
<sirex> Nors dėl hackerspace, ko gero datą reikės dar suderinti...
<shookees> dažnai hs užimtas būna/
<sirex> shookees, ne labai dažnai, bet geriau iš anksto suderinti.
<sirex> Būna užimtas 2-5 kartus per mėnesį.
<sirex> Planuoju laiką suderinti šią savaitę.
<sirex> Ar kas nors dar turi pasiūlymų dėl RP?
<shookees> mm, tiesiog ateičiai tokia idėja buvo kilusi
<shookees> šiaip teko matyti nemažai visokių įstaigų naudojais vis kokiom live transliacijom.
<shookees> Ir kai gan nemažai aktyvesnių Ubuntu'erių yra išsibarstę po Lietuvą, ne visi gali susirinkti į RP ir pabendrauti su bendraminčiais
<sirex> Galima daryti transliaciją, jei yra greitas internetas ir webcam'as.
<shookees> žinoma IRC, e-mail'as, forumai yra savotiškas bendravimas, bet kai yra ir proga irgi gan įdomu būtų pabandyti
<shookees> Lietuvos java bendruomenė naudojo kažkokią svetainę
<sirex> Hackerspace kažkada buvo daryta live transliacija, tai gal per RP, taip pat pavyks tai padaryti.
<shookees> sekundę..
<shookees> http://banckle.com/
<shookees> nu realiai įmanoma ir taip
<sirex> Ok.
<sirex> Ar dar kas nors turi kokių klausimų, pasiūlymų, pastabų?
<Infosoft> Kol kas ne :)
<sirex> Gal yra savanorių organizuoti sekantį susitikimą?
<sirex> Ką gi, tada paorganizuosiu aš. Siūlau sekantį susitikimą daryti po Ubuntu išleidimo, antradienį, gegužės 3 dieną.
<sirex> Jei prieštaraujančių nėra, tada darom gegužės 3 dieną.
<sirex> Susitikimas baigtas. Iki sekančio susitikimo.
<shookees> Iki :)
<Infosoft> Iki
<Kulverstukas> uhm... bambuser man rodos leidzia daryti transliacija gyvai is kompo
<Kulverstukas> nors nesu garantuotas, jis buvo kurtas pirma telefonams
<Kulverstukas> taip : http://bambuser.com/node/75109
<shookees> hm
<shookees> pasirinkimų yra, tiesiog reikės atsirinkti :p
<sirex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LithuanianTeam/Komanda/Dalyvavimas
<sirex> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/05/%23ubuntu-lt-team.html
<shookees> o, paskutiniai susirinkimai taip seniai buvo?
#ubuntu-lt-team 2011-04-07
<marjonis> hi
<marjonis> turiu kalusima
<Infosoft> OK, klausk :)
<marjonis> kodel jus naudojat linux??
<Infosoft> Kiek žmonių tiek nuomonių.
<marjonis> juk windows saugiau greichiau
<marjonis> paprashchiau
<Infosoft> Dėl saugumo tu tikrai klysti
<marjonis> o kodel tu naudoji
<marjonis> linux
<marjonis> del saugumo
<Infosoft> Tuoj parašysiu, tik reikia sugalvoti kaip tai pateikti suprantama forma
<marjonis> na tai
<Infosoft> 1. Nemokama - nereikia ieškoti visokių crack'ų, keygen'ų ir t.t. | 2. Laikosi atvirų standartų - nemėgstu programų, naudojančių uždarus formatus (pvz., Microsoft Office). Uždarų formatų specifikacijos įprastai prieinamos tik to formato kūrėjams, tad tik kūrėjų sukurta programinė įranga 100% tinkamai atvaizduos/atvers to formato failus
<Infosoft> Pvz., PDF yra atviras formatas, todėl yra daug PDF peržiūrai ir redagavimui skirtų programų.
<Infosoft> Ir jos visos gerai atvaizduoja viską ir t.t.
<Infosoft> Turime platų pasirinkimą.
<Infosoft> 3. Atviras kodas - esu garantuotas, kad programose nėra piktybinio kodo. Kadangi Microsoft produktai uždaro kodo, mes nežinome kokius duomenis jie gali rinkti. Jie gali daryti viską ir už tai likti nenubausti, nes niekas to nesužinos
<Infosoft> Atviras kodas asocijuojasi su laisve ir nepriklausomumu nuo tam tikros programinės įrangos. Viskam yra altenatyvų, o jei nėra, gali pasinaudoti tų programų kodu (jei jos atviro kodo) ir pasikeisti viską taip, kaip tau reikia
<Infosoft> Atviro kodo dėka kiekvieną kartą rašant programas nereikia visko kurti nuo nulio, nes galima pasinaudoti jau sukurtais produktais ir juos modifikuoti pagal savo poreikius
<Infosoft> O štai geras puslapis su pagrindinėmis savybėmis/privalumais: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/index_lit.php?lang=lit
<Infosoft> marjonis: Peržiūrėk pateiktą nuorodą. Tame puslapyje viskas labai gerai pateikta ir turėtum suprasti.
<marjonis> matchiau jau ankchiau bet chia bus netiesa ir propoganda
<Infosoft> Na, puslapis senas, tačiau jame pateikta informacija teisinga
<marjonis> ok dekui uz info
<marjonis> ash tik juokauju
<marjonis> ash pats linux naudoju
<Infosoft> Heh, keistai čia... :D
<marjonis> ash tik taip svarstau kodel zmones naudoja ubuntu
<Infosoft> AÅ¡ naudoju ne Ubuntu :)
<Infosoft> Man patinka viską daryt savaip, tad naudoju Arch Linux.
<marjonis> tai ka darai ubuntu kanale
<marjonis> ash ir arch
<Infosoft> Čia Ubuntu Loco komandos kanalas. Priklausau Ubuntu Loco, nes esu aktyvus Linux naudotojas, o kitų bendruomenių nelabai tėra
<Infosoft> Daugiausia užsiimu vertimais
<marjonis> shaunuolis
<Infosoft> Taigi ir į Ubuntu Release Party ateina ne vien Ubuntu, bet ir kitų Linux sistemų naudotojai
<Infosoft> Reiks trumpų atostogų :) Šiomis dienomis į ubuntu-manual.org bus įkeltas Ubuntu 10.04 vadovas lietuvių kalba. Ilgai užtrukom, nes mažai vertėjų buvo... :D
<Infosoft> Kol kas taisinėju paskutines klaideles
<marjonis> ok
<marjonis> sekmes dirban
<Infosoft> OK, dėkui
